# US Soldier gets 100 years for rape & murder in Iraq



## Yrys (22 Feb 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/6384781.stm



> A second US soldier's plea of guilty to the gang rape of a 14-year-old Iraqi girl and the killing of her and her family has been accepted by a judge.
> 
> Sgt Paul Cortez admitted four murders, rape and conspiracy to rape. His plea means he will avoid the death penalty.
> 
> ...


----------



## LineDoggie (23 Feb 2007)

A Thoroughly dispicable act on his part.  His actions, and lack of Morals contributed to not only the murder and rape of the Girl and her family, but two of his fellow platoon mates Kidnapping, Emasculation, & Beheading subsquently in revenge. Another Soldier being killed in the kidnapping last may as well.

He is an Embarrassment to the Uniform, NCO Corps, Country and Human Race, were that he recieved the Death Penalty for his part in the actions.


----------



## The Rifleman (23 Feb 2007)

Military judge Colonel Stephen Henley found Sergeant Paul Cortez, 24, guilty of conspiracy to commit rape, four counts of felony murder, rape, housebreaking and violating a general order.

Under a plea bargain reached with prosecutors prior to a three-day court-martial, Cortez, of Barstow, California, agreed to testify against three others still facing prosecution in the case.

This ensured he would escape the death penalty but will now serve life in a military prison instead. He was also given a dishonourable discharge.

Five soldiers were charged in the gang rape and murders of 14-year-old Abeer Qassim al-Janabi, her mother, father and younger sister in March 2006, a crime that outraged Iraqis.

Cortez said he and suspected ringleader Pvt Steven Green, Spc James Barke, Pvt Jesse Spielman and Pvt Bryan Howard got drunk and plotted to attack the family at Mahmudiya, south of Baghdad.

Green took the parents and sister into a bedroom and shot them, Cortez said. The three then took turns at raping the schoolgirl in the livingroom. Petrol was poured on her body and lit in an attempt to cover up the crime.

Green has been charged as a civilian and awaits trial in a Kentucky jail. Barker pleaded guilty in November and was sentenced to 90 years in a military prison. The other two are awaiting prosecution.

http://itn.co.uk/news/4ec48348f75204251c76be1cb4011ef9.html


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2007)

The sentence

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/6388585.stm



> US soldier jailed for Iraq murder
> A US soldier has been sentenced to 100 years in prison for the gang rape of a 14-year-old Iraqi girl and the killing of her and her family.
> 
> Sgt Paul Cortez admitted four murders, rape and conspiracy to rape. His plea meant he avoided the death penalty.
> ...


----------



## safeboy43 (23 Feb 2007)

I'm very glad that the Americans have a harsh (fair) justice system compared to what Canada has. We can only hope that soldiers like this will not give any country's armed forces a bad name by doing shit like that.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Feb 2007)

In every corner of society, in every occupation and career, there is a criminal element. This includes murder, rape and other disgusting crimes, yes,  at times committed by those who stand guard over their nations.

I hope this loser rots behind bars. He has sold out his own brothers, and has single handedly created more hatred for us, and no doubt his actions have caused direct casualties for Coaltion Forces.

Where was command during all of this???? Sergeants, WOs and yes Officers too? Why were a group of Diggers allowed to be alone and unsupervised? More heads should roll here besides the ones who committed these attrocities.

My 2 cents,

Wes


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2007)

see also :

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57823/post-531987.html#msg531987


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Feb 2007)

Seems like "not enough" IMHO.

As if the acts themselves weren't bad enough, then the POL to cover it up?  

I am not sure what to say, but know I shouldn't say it here.

Let's hope the "pay back" on the coalition forces ends...

POS.


----------



## riggermade (23 Feb 2007)

Twitch said:
			
		

> I'm very glad that the Americans have a harsh (fair) justice system compared to what Canada has. We can only hope that soldiers like this will not give any country's armed forces a bad name by doing shit like that.



I don't see where this comment has anything to do with this thread.  How do you know what Canada would do in this case, if God forbid there ever is one.  I suggest you think before you post some crap comment when you don't know what you are talking about


----------



## geo (23 Feb 2007)

+1 rigger


----------



## safeboy43 (23 Feb 2007)

riggermade said:
			
		

> I don't see where this comment has anything to do with this thread.  How do you know what Canada would do in this case, if God forbid there ever is one.  I suggest you think before you post some crap comment when you don't know what you are talking about


I'm sorry if I started an arguement but it is known that Canada's justice system has gone downhill. Some murderers and rapists have been charged and sentanced 50-100 years but have a chance for parole or house arrest after X amount of years. 

I love my country, but the US is known for having a much more harsh justice system. Not to give foreigners a bad name, but some citizens of other countries come to Canada to start illegal activities (ex. drug production and dealing) because they could be put in front of a firing squad in their own country. In Canada, the justice system charges a fine and/or a non harsh jail sentance.

I'm not bashing Canada, I just think damage has been done to the justice system that should be repaired.   

Again, my goal is not to start a big arguement on this.

Cheers


----------



## riggermade (23 Feb 2007)

Twitch

I think you are somewhat misguided here...the soldier in question was sentenced at a Military courtmartial and will serve his time in a military prison...tradtionally very severe punishment

I think if you look at cases in the US there civilian counterparts are alot more lenient

I think if you have a problem with the Canadian justice system then maybe you should start your own thread


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2007)

riggermade said:
			
		

> I think if you look at cases in the US there civilian counterparts are alot more lenient
> 
> I think if you have a problem with the Canadian justice system then maybe you should start your own thread



I saw (but I won't dig them) several threads into which people were saying what he did i.e.
the canadian justice system is more lenient then the U.S. one.

He's not the first one to write that here. I'm curious, why should he start his own thread?

(didn't knew threads were own by anyone else then Mike B. )

Édith : spelling


----------



## safeboy43 (23 Feb 2007)

riggermade said:
			
		

> Twitch
> 
> I think you are somewhat misguided here...the soldier in question was sentenced at a Military courtmartial and will serve his time in a military prison...tradtionally very severe punishment
> 
> ...


Yes, of course. Military punishment is always more severe but government is government. Civillian and Military alike, it is run by the same system. Of course the civvie correctional system will be more lenient but I would say the correctional system in Canada is much lower. Military and Civillian.

All I said in the first place was that I was glad that this happened under the US system. That's all. I know I started this arguement by making that comment but to preserve the peace of this thread, I think we should agree to disagree about this for the moment.

Cheers


----------



## Yrys (23 Feb 2007)

I'm curious, 

how do you know what was the intention of the person that start this thread : ME  ?

Édith : I was refering to a previous post by riggermade that dissapear.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (2 Mar 2007)

This animal deserves nothing less than to die a "*lingering horrible painfull death*" Maybe one of the inmates in prison will will do him in.  I can only wish.


----------

